# Pulpit Bible



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2010)

I am in the market for a pulpit bible to use every Lord's Day. I want to be able to preach from it (i.e.- hold it and be able to shake it. ) and I have been given some money to purchase one.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not sure which translation you are looking to use, but a word of advice -- get the largest font you can (as long as it keeps the size manageable). I use a NASB with a "giant print" font. It makes reading from the pulpit very easy.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2010)

I would prefer NKJV. Most (if not all) my congregation uses a KJV and there is KJV in the pews.

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 AM ----------

One thing I should add is I would like a Bible with sturdy pages, no tissue paper consistency please. I like to flip through it and have been known to tear.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2010)

Any ideas?


----------



## ADKing (Nov 1, 2010)

I use the large print Bible from the Trinitarian Bible Society as my pulpit Bible (AV). It is sturdy and so doesn't flip shut like some do. It has large print which is extremely helpful for me. I must confess though that I don't wave it around so I'm not sure how helpful it would be for that!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 1, 2010)

R.L. Allen makes great bibles. I'm really enjoying my ESV readers edition. 

Bibles Direct - Bibles > New King James Version NKJV


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2010)

Can someone here tell me about this Bible?

Hendrickson.com - NKJV Minister’s Bible


----------



## KSon (Nov 1, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Can someone here tell me about this Bible?
> 
> Hendrickson.com - NKJV Minister’s Bible



Not a Bible I would recommend to use in the pulpit. Not at all a preaching-friendly font size. After much, much searching for a NKJV of both larger-print and durable binding, I ended up ordering the new Single-Column NKJV from Nelson (notorious for their shoddy craftsmanship) and had it sent to a Bible bindery. Whole bill was a a bit over $100 shipped. I think the font-size is 14pt. (black-letter) and it is single-column. It has only a few cross-references and has the typical textual notes found in the NKJV. If I had a digital camera I would post pictures, but I do not. 

The options for a large-print, well-bound Bible in NKJV are VERY few.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2010)

KSon said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone here tell me about this Bible?
> ...


 
I agree with this recommendation. I have one and haven't had any problems with it, although I haven't been using it in the pulpit for a while. It's a good font size, very readable.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 1, 2010)

I love preaching from my Allen's Longprimer. The pages, though thin, are very tough. The binding is sublime. And the limpness, not to be confused with weakness, greatly enhances the visual effect of shaking


----------



## Herald (Nov 1, 2010)

I just ordered an Allan Standard Edition ESV a few minutes ago. I sold some of the stuff I had listed on eBay. O happy day!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 1, 2010)

KSon said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone here tell me about this Bible?
> ...


 Nelson's horrible craftsmanship (along with its monopoly on NKJV) is one of the reasons that I switched from NKJV to ESV. I could not justify my congregation buying bibles that would fall apart. I went through 3 in 18 months.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2010)

How about this one? 

http://www.cambridge.org/gb/bibles/isbn/item1164534/?site_locale=en_GB

Cambridge NKJV Wide Margin Reference Black Goatskin [9780521706230;FREE Shipping] - $169.99 : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 1, 2010)

???


OK, OK, maybe that isn't the one. But, what is Fred doing with Bibles that he wears out three in 18 months? Fred, you are a Presbyterian, not a Pentecostal! You are not supposed to beat on them, throw them on the ground, and fling them at the devil as you prance back and forth shouting "Hallelujah" at the top of your lungs! 









Try doing things "decently and in order." 

I have a Nelson Signature Series NKJV and find that the Smyth sewn, high end, leather binding seems quite good. But, then again, all I do is hold it and read it.


----------



## TomVols (Nov 1, 2010)

Broadman/Holman has a NKJV Ultrathin Large print that is not bad. Not the biggest type, but very manageable from the pulpit. It's probably about 6x9, so if you use notes, you can easily slip a half sheet in there easily. The binding holds up well. I have one I've had for 15 years that barely looks used. However, I don't use it every Sunday, either.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 PM ----------




Marrow Man said:


> I'm not sure which translation you are looking to use, but a word of advice -- get the largest font you can (as long as it keeps the size manageable). I use a NASB with a "giant print" font. It makes reading from the pulpit very easy.


 
I agree. Though I don't like a verse format for study, from the pulpit it's invaluable. The NASB reference BIble from Foundation Publications is almost a perfect size. Part of me still thinks I'm younger, though, so I still at times use an ultrathin paragraph format. My eyesight fails me more than I'd care to admit


----------



## JM (Nov 1, 2010)

Basic Series | Giant and Large Print Bibles


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Nov 1, 2010)

> I just ordered an Allan Standard Edition ESV a few minutes ago. I sold some of the stuff I had listed on eBay. O happy day!



Which one and which color? I have a brown ESV1 readers edition. Amazing Bible. I used to get eye strain when I read the Bible, but with this one I can read 5-6 chapters with ease.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 2, 2010)

Ben, I have no experience with a pulpit Bible, since I am not called to any Office wherein a pulpit would ever come into play, but I will pray that the Lord leads you to the very best Bible for your needs, and that He grant you all the gifts and graces required to glorify His name and prosper in the ministry of your new calling, in which we are all rejoicing together with you. 

Wave that Word to your heart's content, beloved brother!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Brad!


----------



## yeutter (Nov 2, 2010)

In the unlikely event their is someone who could use an 1886 Revision, I have a pulpit Bible I would be happy to donate


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 2, 2010)

Thomas, is that an ASV?


----------



## yeutter (Nov 2, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Thomas, is that an ASV?


No the English Revised version on which the 1901 ASV was based.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, that is what I meant to ask, ERV. I'll shoot you a PM. I have a couple of questions for you.


----------



## reformedminister (Nov 3, 2010)

I use Allen's KJV longprimer. It's beautiful to look at, easy to read, and just a supremely well made Bible. It's KJV, but didn't you say that your congregation mostly uses KJV? Just take a little time to explain some archaic words. I think people make too big a deal about this.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 3, 2010)

I agree with Andy. If your people read KJV and it is in the pews, an Allan Longprimer would be a superior choice. Unless you intend to move towards a different translation, you have some very fine Bible choices in the KJV family of well crafted leather Bibles.

BTW, my premium ESV Study Bible and premium MacArthur Study Bible (ESV) in fine leather are nicely made Bibles that look as if they will hold up well. My signature line NKJV is a similarly supple and evidently well made Bible.


----------



## Gforce9 (Nov 3, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> ???
> 
> 
> OK, OK, maybe that isn't the one. But, what is Fred doing with Bibles that he wears out three in 18 months? Fred, you are a Presbyterian, not a Pentecostal! You are not supposed to beat on them, throw them on the ground, and fling them at the devil as you prance back and forth shouting "Hallelujah" at the top of your lungs!
> ...


 
I almost fell off the chair..........At first glance, Benny looks like George Michael. 
Pastor Glaser: I'm glad there are faithful preachers of the Word like you instructing the sheep. Thanks!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## Damon Rambo (Nov 5, 2010)

I use an ESV Ministers Bible. I have no problem with the Font size, but then, I am pretty young. I guess the font size will get bigger as I get older. But until then, I don't want to haul some forty pound Bible around with me!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 6, 2010)

Finding a versified (something I consider essential in a pulpit bible) NKJV of good quality is tough. Get a Thompson Chain Reference version if you want a decently bound versified NKJV.

AMR


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 6, 2010)

I use the TBS pulpit Bible. It may not fit your needs--it is quite large. You probably will not be able to hold and rattle it! <g>
However, it is well made, stays open at any page, and the type is quite readable. See details below. 

Pulpit Reference Bible
Center reference Bible
Page size: 294 x 231mm (11¾" x 9¼")
Thickness: 81mm (3¼")
Bible Features:
Large print: 10 points
Presentation box
Two marker ribbons
Reinforced sewn binding
Bible paper
Head and tail bands
Gilt page edges
PRODUCT ISBN
CODE
PB Goatskin leather boards
Black: 978 0 907861 72 0 $480.00


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, Todd. I thought I had seen big ones in the pulpit before, but that may take the cake. ESV Study Bibles are now slinking away. . .


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 6, 2010)

Indeed, Todd. Gives new meaning to the phrase "hitting them with the Word of God". 

AMR


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2010)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Large print: 10 points



I don't know that I'd consider 10pt to be large print. It's bigger than standard newspaper, but not by much.


----------

